# W8 & Adobe CS4 compatibility issues



## chartwise (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone know of any compatibilty issues using Adobe Suite *CS4* 32bit on Windows 8?
Especially Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Flash & Fireworks

Version CS4 does everything I need so I don't want to have to start upgrading my Adobe Suite which is so expensive here in the UK.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Closing duplicate. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

